# Governor to sign new law in Texas :)



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Service dogs bill en route to governor | Texas Politics | a Chron.com blog


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It looks like it should go through with being signed by Gov. Perry. I would have liked to have seen it made even stronger but a push in the right direction for those who falsely present their dog as an Assistance Dog. 

But that said it leaves unanswered questions -- don't most laws?
Also, still haven't see if they did any more clarification on the trainer issue. 

To see more on this topic from a previous thread at the House Level (HB 489) --> 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/guide-therapy-service-dogs/266578-texas-bill-hb-489-a.html


A couple more articles on this / both on same info:

Legislature OKs, sends to Perry service dog bill | khou.com Houston

Legislature OKs, sends to Perry service dog bill - The Galveston County Daily News : Texas


---------------------
I just did a quick look but haven't seen a copy of the final draft. HB 489 left questions and points that were vague and could lead to more confusion so hoping that when going through the Senate these were looked at and reworded.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

In HB 489 they make amendments to Section 121.003 - 121.006 and Section 121.008, Human Resources Code. 

To see a copy of this Code that was effective as of Sept. 1, 1997
HUMAN RESOURCES CODE  CHAPTER 121. PARTICIPATION IN SOCIAL AND ECONOMIC ACTIVITIES


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Perry Signs Service Animal in Public Places Law
By: Associated Press Email
Updated: Fri 12:58 PM, Jun 07, 2013

Quote:
Perry on Friday signed into a law a bill ensuring that restaurants and food stores allow service dogs, including those for military veterans with post-traumatic stress disorder.


Perry Signs Service Animal in Public Places Law


----------

